# 250W power supply question



## battle_hamster (Jan 11, 2004)

I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but is a 250W power supply sufficient for a XP 3000 processor, Asus A7V333-x mobo, Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB, a gig of PC2700 RAM, a 7200 RPM hd, Creative soundcard, ethernet card, and FireWire card? Thanks.


----------



## Aleksey (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd think yes. I hae an AMD thunderbird, and it consumes about 220W


----------



## Rick G (Jan 28, 2004)

In my opinion any new computer should be built with a minimum of 350 watt psu. Many of the generic and unknown brands quote a peak watts and not a continous power rating.  The newer compunents are a bit power hungary and its best to err on the side of overkill.  Many reviews have been done on psu's and the majority recommend Antac, Enermax, Thermaltake, and a variety of others.  Get a good brand name and always get more power than you think you need especially if overclocking is in your future.


----------



## Sophocles (Jul 9, 2004)

A 250 watt power supply might work but its more likely to cause problems especially if you upgrade hardware. I wouldn't consider a power supply that's under 400 watts because the difference in price isn't that much and iy just isn't worth the misery a bad  or under supplied power supply can cause.


----------



## DeerParkWater (Jul 9, 2004)

It will just blow up. I had a system I just made that wasn't as good as yours that had a 300w. It exploded and fried the mobo. I had a warranty on it so it was all good. But had to buy a new psu.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 9, 2004)

330watts is minimum in my opinion. anything less shouldnt really be used on a high end machine..and your looks pretty nice. id got for at least a 330wt. i doubt it will BLOW UP...that just sounds like a faulty PSU...but it could give you instability problems if you have alof of fans and hd's running as well. enermax is a great brand and pretty cheap too...look at www.newegg.com for PSU if you want a better one. they have great prices and FAST delievry.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah and considering the prices, you should easily be able to jump to something in the ballpark of 400W and not have to worry.


----------

